# CA - San Jose DM looking for new players!



## Oryan77 (Nov 14, 2007)

I run a Planescape 3.5 campaign set pre Faction Wars. PC's are all 7th-9th level. I used to be a roleplayer/storyteller type of DM but our group is lacking some good roleplaying players and I realized our game has become a hack-n-slash game. I'd like to get the group more into roleplaying and I'm hoping to get someone new to help me spice up that aspect of the game!  

I try to shoot for at least 2 Saturdays or Sundays a month. 

I've met plenty of gamers and have learned what to look out for in order to get a good match for our group and avoid problem players.

The ideal player would be:

Between 20-30 y/o
- Enjoy roleplaying & character growth
- Have a sense of humor, laid back, social, & enjoyable to be around
- Isn't creepy, lame, or extremely shy
- Won't play a "slapstick" character in an attempt to be funny. It's ok to be comedy relief, just don't be childish about it.
- Have good hygiene & won’t be annoying
- Drinking is cool, but no drugs around us
- *Not* a rules lawyer (you understand that the rules are a _tool_ and they shouldn't be the main focus of the game)
- *Not* a powergamer (I've learned my style of DM'ing doesn't work well with players that try to make invincible PCs rather than simply making optimized PCs)
- Won't abuse or bend rules to gain an advantage
- Trusts the DM to be fair & you won't play vs the DM but rather vs the NPCs (I'm not out to get you...but my NPCs are!)
- Non argumentative (feel free to question me 'if it matters', but don't argue with me please)
- Eager to attend most sessions & can handle playing for 8 hours in a day every 2 weeks
- Doesn’t live a controversial lifestyle

I would like players that will play long term and on a regular basis. If you are the type that gets bored of a campaign or character quickly and always needs something new; you might not enjoy our campaign.

I'm sure this seems pretty demanding, but we really are a good bunch of people. We just want to meet some fun, normal, laid back people like ourselves that won't bring drama to the table (unless it's part of the game!)

If you are interested, please contact me and ask all the questions about us or the campaign that you like. I'm more than glad to answer any questions. If you're interested in this game, there's more info about the campaign in the next post.

Take it easy,
-Ryan
email:
oryan1977 at yahoo.com


----------



## Oryan77 (Nov 14, 2007)

*About us & the campaign:*

I allow about 35 additional PC races in addition to the core races but I don't use Savage Species stuff. I run published adventures (mostly converted older editions) but I tweak them to fit our game. I also run solo quests for players that want to play one. I use story twists, romance, some vileness, humor, traps/puzzles, unique NPC's. I try to include all forms of adventures taking place in all forms of environments. I love variety! 

Here is what our group looks like:

DM - me, 30 y/o – 10 years on & off DM’ing/player experience
Player 1 (Half-Elf Sorceress) – female 25 y/o (my wife that gets no special treatment from me) 
Player 2 (Human Rogue/Warblade) - male 28 y/o 
Player 3 (Dwarf Cleric) - male 29 y/o 
Player 4 (Half-Elf Ranger) - female 29 y/o (wife of player 3)

We are all very down to earth no-nonsense people. We like to laugh and joke about everything and we are the type to get along with other fun & friendly people.

We don’t use accented voices when playing but I may use voice patterns sometimes to give the impression of who you’re interacting with (using accented voices weirds me out). My game isn't overwhelmed by magic items & magic item shops, but I try to provide players with what they need & also unique items without getting carried away. There are alchemist shops for potions & priests & merchants who sell scrolls.

I give out half xp to slow level progression down, but I give roleplaying XP if a player did something memorable. This is because I like the feel of living your characters lives & bonding with him instead of just maxing him out, becoming epic lvl quickly, and rolling up new PC's. I’d like players who are long term and would like to make new friends. Besides this, I don’t use many other house rules.


-Ryan
email:
oryan1977 at yahoo.com


----------



## Oryan77 (Dec 13, 2007)

Still willing to meet people for potential players


----------

